# Need Help Picking Out Replacement Sofa



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello,

I need to replace my sofa which was damaged by a dog (scratches and claw marks). If you look at the attached picture, you can see that is a currently made of a "leather" material. I'm looking for a new sofa (sectional, etc) that will fit in the same corner based upon the dimensions of 83" x 101" that would be a good replacement based upon the existing paint color, wall art, etc. As always, any store or retailer links, etc are most appreciated since I not very good at this type of thing. Also, this new sofa is for my primary home that I also rent out a number of days per year, so I'm ok with purchasing another "leather" couch, or completely open to a cloth based couch - whichever is better for cleaning, wear and tear, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Photo too small to see damage, but I had another thought.

Have you thought of having it re-upholstered?

Would be exact size, and cost less than a new one. 

And you can pick the color, material, and padding.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I bought a real Italian leather couch with large armchair & hassock that I loved. It was great with animals, durable & beautiful. It was an investment.

Can you go into furniture stores & try out the couches? It's not something I'd pick out over the Internet.


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Photo too small to see damage, but I had another thought.
> 
> Have you thought of having it re-upholstered?
> 
> ...


Thanks for this.... I guess that is certainly an option, but I'm looking to replace it with one that maybe fits the space a little bit better. The one end of the sofa slightly covers the patio door.


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I bought a real Italian leather couch with large armchair & hassock that I loved. It was great with animals, durable & beautiful. It was an investment.
> 
> Can you go into furniture stores & try out the couches? It's not something I'd pick out over the Internet.


Thanks for this.... My first priority is just to find a sofa the fits the space (measurements). After that has been accomplished, I can def go into the stores and try them out. The hardest part seems to find sites, etc that give the corner to corner measurements.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

If you like your current sofa, there are companies that recondition leather. Had a sun cracked leather sofa repaired/dyed for $200. Looked new when the fellow got done.


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

ZTMAN said:


> If you like your current sofa, there are companies that recondition leather. Had a sun cracked leather sofa repaired/dyed for $200. Looked new when the fellow got done.


Very interesting.... for that price, that def might be an option. Even though my mind was made up to replace the sofa (at a cost of between $600 and $1200), because dying appears inexpensive, this could be an option, although cost was not my primary concern (sizing is).


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

We do not know where your here is, So it will be futile to suggest any place to shop.

That said, do you have a place called Furniture Row?

They have many selections to choose from. 


ED


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wayfair would be a good sight to view different styles of sofas. (You may not wish to buy on-line, but at least you can see the different styles, materials, sizes on Wayfair.)


When buying leather, note that there is 'bonded leather" and "genuine leather". The price difference is a lot, not a little. But the bonded leather will be showing wear after a couple years, the genuine leather should last at least 10 times as longer.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Are you set on that arrangement of the couches?


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> We do not know where your here is, So it will be futile to suggest any place to shop.
> 
> That said, do you have a place called Furniture Row?
> 
> ...


Thanks for this... I'm in the Atlanta area. I prefer to shop online and have it delivered since my main criteria is to fit the space (measurements).


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

SPS-1 said:


> Wayfair would be a good sight to view different styles of sofas. (You may not wish to buy on-line, but at least you can see the different styles, materials, sizes on Wayfair.)
> 
> 
> When buying leather, note that there is 'bonded leather" and "genuine leather". The price difference is a lot, not a little. But the bonded leather will be showing wear after a couple years, the genuine leather should last at least 10 times as longer.


Thanks for this... I did check out Wayfair, but I 'think' the problem with their site and most others, it is difficult to get corner to corner measurements for sectionals. 

As far a leathers are concerned, I must have bonded leather since the wear and tear is showing after 4 years or so.


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Are you set on that arrangement of the couches?


Unfortunately I am... based upon the layout of the room, the size, etc the current layout is the best.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

gil_happy said:


> Thanks for this... I'm in the Atlanta area. I prefer to shop online and have it delivered since my main criteria is to fit the space (measurements).


 You are looking for "off the shelf" products, with Custom requirements. 

A better scenario, is to contact manufacturers that do Custom work, they will be able to build a perfect fit piece for you, with all your needs. 

Even delivery and installation. 

Be prepared to pay though, as this service is not cheap. 

Do a search for Custom Furniture builders, and see what you come up with. 

ED


----------



## gil_happy (Feb 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> You are looking for "off the shelf" products, with Custom requirements.
> 
> A better scenario, is to contact manufacturers that do Custom work, they will be able to build a perfect fit piece for you, with all your needs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this... It is probably out of my budget, however it is certainly an option.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Like Ed mentioned, a custom Leather Couch may be the way to go. I had mine done back in 2006 and it set me back some $7K.
YMMV.


----------



## homedecorcanada (Dec 10, 2018)

Have you considered looking at outdoor furniture? It has come a very long way. Why I suggest to consider is that it is very durable and good if you rent out as it will stand the wear and tear!


----------



## rafaelrobertson (6 mo ago)

gil_happy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to replace my sofa which was damaged by a dog (scratches and claw marks). If you look at the attached picture, you can see that is a currently made of a "leather" material. I'm looking for a new sofa (sectional, etc) that will fit in the same corner based upon the dimensions of 83" x 101" that would be a good replacement based upon the existing paint color, wall art, etc. As always, any store or retailer links, etc are most appreciated since I not very good at this type of thing. Also, this new sofa is for my primary home that I also rent out a number of days per year, so I'm ok with purchasing another "leather" couch, or completely open to a cloth based couch - whichever is better for cleaning, wear and tear, etc.
> 
> ...


Hello, I need to replace my sofa which was damaged by a dog (scratches and claw marks). If you look at the attached picture, you can see that is a currently made of a "leather" material. I'm looking for a new sofa (sectional, etc) that will fit in the same corner based upon the dimensions of 83" x 101" that would be a good replacement based upon the existing paint color, wall art, etc. As always, any store or retailer links, etc are most appreciated since I not very good at this type of thing. Also, this new sofa is for my primary home that I also rent out a number of days per year, so I'm ok with purchasing another "leather" couch, or completely open to a cloth based couch - whichever is better for cleaning, wear and tear, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

rafaelrobertson said:


> Hello, I need to replace my sofa which was damaged by a dog (scratches and claw marks). If you look at the attached picture, you can see that is a currently made of a "leather" material. I'm looking for a new sofa (sectional, etc) that will fit in the same corner based upon the dimensions of 83" x 101" that would be a good replacement based upon the existing paint color, wall art, etc. As always, any store or retailer links, etc are most appreciated since I not very good at this type of thing. Also, this new sofa is for my primary home that I also rent out a number of days per year, so I'm ok with purchasing another "leather" couch, or completely open to a cloth based couch - whichever is better for cleaning, wear and tear, etc. Thanks in advance!


Are you practicing English writing by copying the previous post? I know some do.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Contact re-upholsterers in your area.

Better to rehab an old solid frame, than buy a new junk frame and get garbage.

ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My son has a number of vacation rental properties. He uses leather furniture because cloth furniture somehow attracts wine spills.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a 4 year old thread and @rafaelrobertson has a knack for resurrecting.


----------

